# Redhead87xc Frog Room (Pic Heavy)



## Redhead87xc (Jan 27, 2010)

I finally got around to tanking some pics of my little frog room now that I have a decent camera. It's not a fancy one but it does an okay job. Hope you enjoy.










Sub-Adult Azureus tank



























Green Sip tank









Tinc Grow out tank









Yellowback tank









Azureus pair









Patricia tank









Leuc tank (Not the best pic)









Azureiventris tank









Inferalanis tank









Azureiventris


















Female Leuc









Azureus male









Citronella









Patricia









Yellowback









And O. Pumilio Almirante who I no longer have


----------



## pdfDMD (May 9, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## mongo77 (Apr 28, 2008)

Awesome! Those tanks look great!


----------



## andred82vert (Apr 8, 2008)

tanks and frogs look awesome. Did you get your plants at the Home Depot on La Mirada and Imperial? lol

I see you have a pair of azureus and patricias. You planning on selling their frogletts?


----------



## catman25 (Jul 17, 2007)

nice identification stickers on the tanks ! do you have the tem,plate avail ? or the stickers save as a file ? would be cool to share , lol


----------



## chinoanoah (Mar 9, 2009)

catman25 said:


> nice identification stickers on the tanks ! do you have the template avail ? or the stickers save as a file ? would be cool to share , lol


Agreed!

Very impressive. I wish I could make a trip down and meet up!


----------



## calvinyhob (Dec 18, 2007)

Very cool! i grew up in la mirada, over off los coyotes behind the home depot! nice collection!


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Nice from room. Where did you get those posters?


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

catman25 said:


> nice identification stickers on the tanks ! do you have the tem,plate avail ? or the stickers save as a file ? would be cool to share , lol


Yes, I like that also.

The posters look like they are from tropical experience?


----------



## chesney (Jan 18, 2007)

Awesome room, tanks, posters...love it!


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Pretty cool, are those foam peanuts for drainage in some of the 10gals?


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

Looks great!!!
I like the posters and the identification on the tanks as well.

-Beth


----------



## Redhead87xc (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks for the compliments everyone. Some of the plants are from hd and lowes. The poster on left I made myself. It is a tinc morph guide. The other is from black jungle, pum morph guide. I don't have a saved template for the labels on tanks. I just put species name and morph, line info, DOB, date acquired, and where it is found. I only have one proven pair which is my azureus. The have laid four eggs tota, one is a tad now. The Patricia pair is not sexable just yet. I will prob be selling in the future if I get them to the froglet stage. Thanks again


----------



## ErikHa (Jun 10, 2010)

How's your ventilation? The tanks look awfully wet.


----------



## Redhead87xc (Jan 27, 2010)

No ventilation. They look really wet only cause I just watered before pics. Only one tank has been flooded due to water feature. Re did the tank sat. Thank you for your concern though


----------



## Mikembo (Jan 26, 2009)

Hey man, Your frog room puts mine to shame! Looks like you got some room for those African Dwarf Clawed Frogs That we where talking about last week. Also, got to love the "Addicted" sticker!!!!

-Mike-


----------



## andred82vert (Apr 8, 2008)

Redhead87xc said:


> Thanks for the compliments everyone. Some of the plants are from hd and lowes. The poster on left I made myself. It is a tinc morph guide. The other is from black jungle, pum morph guide. I don't have a saved template for the labels on tanks. I just put species name and morph, line info, DOB, date acquired, and where it is found. I only have one proven pair which is my azureus. The have laid four eggs tota, one is a tad now. The Patricia pair is not sexable just yet. I will prob be selling in the future if I get them to the froglet stage. Thanks again


dibs on the patricias only because i live closest!!!! lol


----------



## Redhead87xc (Jan 27, 2010)

ChrisK said:


> Pretty cool, are those foam peanuts for drainage in some of the 10gals?


Yeah those packing peanuts are for drainage. Got the idea from another member.


----------



## shishkabab (Jan 1, 2010)

Nice room, i wish had the space.........how old are your yellowbacks and have you sexed them yet?


----------



## Redhead87xc (Jan 27, 2010)

shishkabab said:


> Nice room, i wish had the space.........how old are your yellowbacks and have you sexed them yet?


About 9 months. It is a probable male and female. Still early though.


----------



## Redhead87xc (Jan 27, 2010)

Mikembo said:


> Hey man, Your frog room puts mine to shame! Looks like you got some room for those African Dwarf Clawed Frogs That we where talking about last week. Also, got to love the "Addicted" sticker!!!!
> 
> -Mike-


Yeah right mike. No more room for right now.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

That is some SERIOUSLY scratched up glass on the one viv....


----------



## Redhead87xc (Jan 27, 2010)

Philsuma said:


> That is some SERIOUSLY scratched up glass on the one viv....


Yeah I know, but it was free.


----------



## catman25 (Jul 17, 2007)

if you have extra time could you make some of those tank stickers ? we all could benefit from your aweesome work ! i would even throw in a paypal donation and we could attach them to the care sheets ! thats if you have time , ive been wanting to do this but denied vacation and my gf and kids always tug on my time ! !!!not complaining ( just incase they are spying lolol


----------



## Redhead87xc (Jan 27, 2010)

Sure. the info that I have on each of the tags is :

Species name/morph (i.e Dendrobates Azureus)

> Line: (i.e. John Smith)
> Date of Birth: (i.e. January 2010- estimate for the most part)
> Date I acquired the frogs: (i.e. April 2010)
> Distribution: (i.e. Southern Surinam)

* At the bottom of my labels I usually put a pic of the frog and where on a map it is found. I don't really have a specific template made on my computer. If I need to make new labels I usually just go back into Microsoft word and print them onto big white labels. I have seen other members do similar stuff and I liked the way it looked so I thought I would do it. Thanks for the compliments. If you need any other info just let me know. If you would like to add my so called template to the care sheets that is fine. I am still learning how to do some things on DB so still learning the basics.


----------



## catman25 (Jul 17, 2007)

you should make one as a jpeg or some other file and attach each one to a care sheet link ! or make a sticky i like the template but love the finished product , if there is any talented people out there !!!! NOT ME  i dont handle well with that kinda stuff !


----------



## Redhead87xc (Jan 27, 2010)

catman25 said:


> you should make one as a jpeg or some other file and attach each one to a care sheet link ! or make a sticky i like the template but love the finished product , if there is any talented people out there !!!! NOT ME  i dont handle well with that kinda stuff !


Me neither. I am not that computer savvy as I said before. If you were to give me instructions on how to do that it would be great. If you give me a list of frogs you want me to make I can make them and then upload them onto the board. I would not be able to put them onto the actual care sheets because I am not a mod. I think only the people who run the board do those. I'm not sure though.


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

What happened to your almirante?


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

chesney said:


> Awesome room, tanks, posters...love it!


Took the words right out of my mouth!

Great looking space!


----------



## Hornet (Sep 29, 2010)

great tanks you have got there mate . Those frogs are just gorgeous


----------

